# Celebrities who look like birds



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2010)

I have noticed that the older Michael Douglas gets, the more he looks like an eagle.







So what other celebrities can you think of that look like birds?

(please note that celebrity lookalikes of the non-avian variety are unwelcome on this thread)


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 24, 2010)

Gail Platt. Thread ends.


----------



## madzone (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## keithy (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## madzone (Sep 24, 2010)

Ted Striker said:


> Gail Platt. Thread ends.


 
What bird does she look like?


----------



## the button (Sep 24, 2010)

Great tits. 

*kills self in face*


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2010)

the button said:


> Great tits.
> 
> *kills self in face*



No messing about on this thread, please


----------



## keithy (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## the button (Sep 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> No messing about on this thread, please



Soz.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2010)

the button said:


> Soz.


 
You're on a warning. Yellow card...


----------



## madzone (Sep 24, 2010)

I think I'm definitely winning.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> What bird does she look like?



All of them. But mostly an Owl


----------



## keithy (Sep 24, 2010)

I saw somebody on the telly last night or summet who had a proper beak but I can't remember who it was now


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2010)

(fictional, puppet bird lookalikes are acceptable for this thread)


----------



## scifisam (Sep 24, 2010)

A duckling: 






Rod Stewart:


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 24, 2010)

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 24, 2010)

Nelly Furtado.


----------



## the button (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Maggot (Sep 24, 2010)

scifisam said:


> A duckling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks more like Big Bird:


----------



## scifisam (Sep 24, 2010)

He does, but I hate to be the one to break it you - Big Bird's not a real bird.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2010)

scifisam said:


> He does, but I hate to be the one to break it you - Big Bird's not a real bird.


 
It has already been established that fictional birds are acceptable on this thread.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


>


 
Not a bird.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> It has already been established that fictional birds are acceptable on this thread.


 
You mean I'm supposed to read your posts? Damnit.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## madzone (Sep 24, 2010)

I reckon I'm still in the lead but Nanker's coming close up my rear.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Lord Hugh (Sep 24, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


>


 
Think she looks more like a bat myself.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2010)

Clair De Lune said:


>


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## zoooo (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh my GOD, Gavin Henson really does look like a puffin!!


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Not a bird.


 
Scuse me!! You ever heard of evolution!? and I'm not talking about Pterydactyls evoplving into birds I'm talking about Dinsoaurs evolving into birds, which is what happened so they have the same genetic lineage, they are just early versions...nurgh (pokes out tongue). Dawkins will verify for you.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


> Scuse me!! You ever heard of evolution!? and I'm not talking about Pterydactyls evoplving into birds I'm talking about Dinsoaurs evolving into birds, which is what happened so they have the same genetic lineage, they are just early versions...nurgh (pokes out tongue). Dawkins will verify for you.


 





My thread. My rules.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 24, 2010)

Pterodactyls weren't dinosaurs. Odd as it seems, the flying creatures of the dinosaur era probably aren't the descendants of the flying creatures now.


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 24, 2010)

fogbat said:


> My thread. My rules.


 
Sacre Bleu


----------



## the button (Sep 24, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


> Sacre Bleu


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2010)

You are making a mockery of my thread


----------



## madzone (Sep 24, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Oh my GOD, Gavin Henson really does look like a puffin!!


 
Correct. And this is why I win.


----------



## T & P (Sep 24, 2010)

He looks like a bird.

And by bird, I mean a woman.*

















* I trust this is allowed...


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 24, 2010)

Reminds me of this:
http://menwholooklikeoldlesbians.blogspot.com/

(The clue is in the title)


----------



## kabbes (Sep 24, 2010)

None of these look-likes actually look like.

Except for Gavin Henson.  He really does look like a puffin.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> Nanker's coming close up my rear.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 24, 2010)

Ted Striker said:


> All of them. But mostly an Owl


 
Ostrich or emu urely!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2010)

Threads like this depress me 'cos I appear to have forgotten the name of every celebrity and every bird ever .....apart from Gavin Henson who does look like a Puffin!


----------



## ymu (Sep 24, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Threads like this depress me 'cos I appear to have forgotten the name of every celebrity and every bird ever .....apart from Gavin Henson who does look like a Puffin!


 
Cheat, like almost everyone else has.


----------



## madzone (Sep 24, 2010)

I was watching that stupid endurance programme that nobend henson was on when it came to me. I can only see a puffin when I look at him now.


----------



## stavros (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 24, 2010)

Best thread of week


----------



## Lord Hugh (Sep 24, 2010)

stavros said:


>



*Yes* yes _yes_ yes YeS!


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 24, 2010)

Ted Striker said:


> All of them. But mostly an Owl


 
She looks more like a rat!


----------



## Cadmus (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## albionism (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## rollinder (Sep 25, 2010)

god, I saw somebody famousish who looked like Sam the eagle today , but can't remember who it was. I fail


----------



## southside (Sep 25, 2010)

albionism said:


>



Awwww.


----------



## redsnapper (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## thriller (Sep 25, 2010)

LMAO. 

What a great thread. 

More examples, please.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Sep 25, 2010)

A red-throated ruff, yesterday






Victoria Beckham


----------



## redsnapper (Sep 25, 2010)

haha! good one


----------



## redsnapper (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Voley (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Cadmus (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 25, 2010)

MEEP MEEP


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, great thread Foggers ( a thread what I'm still winning btw) Whose idea was it?


----------



## thriller (Sep 25, 2010)

lizzieloo said:


> MEEP MEEP


 
Ahahaha. Like this one.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 25, 2010)

madzone said:


> Yeah, great thread Foggers ( a thread what I'm still winning btw) Whose idea was it?


 
It was all my own work.

Certainly not based on a suggestion of yours in any way


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## albionism (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Cadmus (Sep 26, 2010)

^^ Win.


----------



## redsnapper (Sep 26, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


 
Ok where's the bird Johnny? The rest of us spend time searching for winning bird photos to go with the celebrity. Fucks sake finding the sleb is the easy fun bit, we can all find a sleb but not all of us can find the right bird to match hmm


----------



## redsnapper (Sep 26, 2010)

albionism said:


>


 
dude, you're sick lol


----------



## Cadmus (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Ponyutd (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 26, 2010)

redsnapper said:


> Ok where's the bird Johnny? The rest of us spend time searching for winning bird photos to go with the celebrity. Fucks sake finding the sleb is the easy fun bit, we can all find a sleb but not all of us can find the right bird to match hmm


 
It's a lot of freaking work.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## madzone (Sep 26, 2010)

fogbat said:


> It was all my own work.
> 
> Certainly not based on a suggestion of yours in any way


 
You'll get spots on your tongue.


----------



## redsnapper (Sep 26, 2010)

Those last two are stretching it a tad JC. That puffin bears no resemblance whatsover to Jack O lol


----------



## Cadmus (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Casually Red (Oct 3, 2010)

they remind me of a flock of seagulls for some reason


----------



## audiotech (Oct 3, 2010)

Welsh Rockers...


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 3, 2010)

the birds actual age has not been specified


----------



## Espresso (Oct 3, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> View attachment 11887



What kind of a bird is that? The lesser known featherdusterbird?


----------



## Cat Baloo (Oct 3, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


>


 
Brilliant!  This one wins!


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 4, 2010)

Ted Striker said:


> Reminds me of this:
> http://menwholooklikeoldlesbians.blogspot.com/
> 
> (The clue is in the title)


 

Mwhahahhha hahah ahahahah


----------



## Cadmus (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Edie (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh god, I love this thread


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 3, 2010)

^^ WTF?



(at the pic, not Edie  )


----------



## Edie (Nov 3, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> ^^ WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> (at the pic, not Edie  )


I know, that picture is so made of win I lol everytime I see it  This thread and the really bad tattoo thread, god that thread is amazing for making me laugh.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 3, 2010)

That look on her face is like "ok, this is the last time I let someone dress me whilst I'm unconscious..."


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 3, 2010)

Although it's an insult to the bird.


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 3, 2010)

one more on a good thread.










But without the implied wisdom.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


> one more on a good thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't see your second image but the owl reminds me of


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 3, 2010)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I can't see your second image but the owl reminds me of
> 
> Mine is Norman Lamont, but yours has the better eyebrows.


----------



## Cadmus (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 23, 2010)

she smiles, but the eyes tell the truth


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2010)

I hope you don't mind, but I've moved this to the 'books, films, TV, radio & writing' forum so all our visitors can enjoy this brilliant thread!

*Tweets


----------



## fogbat (Nov 25, 2010)

I am furious


----------



## albionism (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## mattie (Nov 25, 2010)

albionism said:


>


 
I give up.  Which is which?


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 25, 2010)

Cadmus said:


>


 
mine was better


----------



## teecee (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## teecee (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## teecee (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## teecee (Nov 26, 2010)

This one only needs one photo


----------



## Cadmus (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## spartacus mills (Nov 26, 2010)

Ted Striker said:


> All of them. But mostly an Owl


 
Was it Charlie Brooker who said that she looked like a "disappointed pigeon"?


----------



## django (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## ebay sex moomin (Feb 14, 2011)

..........A bird, yesterday. ........................John McEnroe


----------



## Cadmus (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Cadmus (Sep 3, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Superdupastupor (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## adriana ainslee (Apr 19, 2015)

_The late Tim Russert, Johnny Cash, Robin Williams and Lady Bird Johnson all had bird faces. Bill Maher and Alan Alda have bird faces. I have a bird face, but I am not a celebrity._


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 15, 2022)

So. This thread turned up on tiktok


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 15, 2022)




----------

